# Wild T at the Red Onion in Calgary May 19th



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

............


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

Awesome! I might have to go check that out, I havent seen him play since the mid 90's. Great showman.


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

Man, there's a name I haven't heard in a long time.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Here's a link to info on the show.

http://www.redonioncalgary.com/


----------



## Jim Jones (Sep 18, 2006)

I briefly played in a band with Wild T's bass player, Nazeem Lackay. Humbling...very humbling. 

Jim


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I thought this was funny...

"To get the full impact of Wild T and The Spirit, one must see the band live. There are no costumes... there are no props... just the musicians and their instruments."

then this...


----------



## Jim Jones (Sep 18, 2006)

Well he did used to do a Jimi Hendrix tribute, too. :smile:

Jim


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Jim Jones said:


> Well he did used to do a Jimi Hendrix tribute, too. :smile:
> 
> Jim


I know, I was just funnin'. I met Tony once back in the 80's in Wasaga Beach and have seen him play a couple times. I've never seen his Hendrix tribute show though.

-Pete


----------

